# Sea glass



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys....I know I posted something like this earlier but i guess it was in the wrong forum :-O Anyway, I found 594 pieces of seaglass! yay....I really want them to be added to an aquarium but the bacteria would probably hurt the fish (freshwater). To fix that I think i will just put them in boiling water but when they are dry they seem to have all this "salt" stuff crystalized onto them. It's really anoying and I can't get it off. I heard that a rock polisher will get it off but that just ruins the whole concept of seaglass!!! I heard that soaking it in baby oil works or rubbing it with baby oil and something to polish it down a little.... I got the seaglass off the beach not from a lake-it's from saltwater so I don't want it to harm the freshwater fish. Thanks!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

boil it! be careful u don't melt it though...


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

lol. Thanks  Is there any way to get the frost look off though? I think it might be etched into the glass but I don't really mind anyway....It looks bright and shiny underwater so I think it's fine. Is it though? Is there a better way to clean the glass without hurting the fish?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

It may be etched into it. You could try soaking/scrubbing it in dilute white vinegar.

As for polishing, I don't think that is a bad idea. Since you want to keep goldfish, you don't want any type of sharp edges. Goldfish are clumsy and they love to dig in their substrate.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You won't get the frosty look off. That look comes from rocks and sand putting little pits in it.


----------

